# 00110001, New AdMech Novel



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A new release as usual riding the coat-tails of a codex release. Looks amusing. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/00110001.html


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Based on the "extract" from the book, that would be more like a kids book..... :laugh:



> A heartwarming story about a lowly servitor who dreams of serving the Omnissiah as a Skitarii warrior.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This years April's Fools Day joke!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> This years April's Fools Day joke!


Yup.

I almost wish it was true.... :laugh:


----------

